# Deer Cocaine... liquid vs powder



## skandlus (Feb 7, 2009)

gonna use the Black Magic to get it started along with a white salt block... lets hear some opinions!!!


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

i always use the black magic. it what works the best for me. it has a stronger smell to it and seems to attract deer alot faster than anything i have ever used. they always find it within a day. i really like it. works great.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

have tried a few bags of the powder over the years. it does smell good, but deer dont seem to like it.


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

I used the powder to establish a mineral lick , then added a Trophy Rock for longer and better usage.


----------



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive had better success with the block. They always hit it fast and hard. Ive actually had them move the whole block about 100 yards before. I dont know if they just scooted it or picked it up with their mouth but it took me quiet awhile to find it again. 

Ive got some pretty big holes using it too.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

TMall said:


> Ive had better success with the block. They always hit it fast and hard. Ive actually had them move the whole block about 100 yards before. I dont know if they just scooted it or picked it up with their mouth but it took me quiet awhile to find it again.
> 
> Ive got some pretty big holes using it too.




From my experiences with a mineral block it's not the deer that move it but a bear will. I just had a bear move a mineral block on me yesterday.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

its best to start it out with powder and then later refresh the sight with liquid thats what has worked for me use the powder for 2 or 3 times and then go liquid.i have some spots that are at least a foot and a half deep were they dug for this stuff.put it near trails but not on the trail.but this stuff only works early season as soon as acorns hit the ground you might have one visit every know and then,but its good for horn growth.this is just my experience with the deer cocaine


----------



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

w8n4fall said:


> From my experiences with a mineral block it's not the deer that move it but a bear will. I just had a bear move a mineral block on me yesterday.


hmmm....I sure hope we don't have bears here.


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Used Black Magic on a stump and spread some on the trail last year. The deer can probably smell it for a couple hundred yards. Not much action last summer but when I checked in March it looks like beavers have been working on the stump! Last week I'm almost sorry I spread it on the ground. You can spot the hole they've dug from 50 yards away. The stump is almost gone and they've eaten the dirt almost a foot deep around the roots. Maybe they need the minerals more in the spring during fawning season and for growing antlers. But I'm gonna dump more the next time I check my cameras.


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

I have had better luck with the green stuff...


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

It will definatly work early. It has a very high salt content, and once the weather cools down they dont hit it nearly as much. Once the cooler weather hits change to something with more mineral than salt and they will stay.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have used both the powder and the liquid to jumpstart and/or refreshen my mineral sites. I prefer teh powder as it seems to attract deer faster than the liquid initially. Long term I have seen no difference in their usage.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

deerhunter3241 said:


> I have used both the powder and the liquid to jumpstart and/or refreshen my mineral sites. I prefer teh powder as it seems to attract deer faster than the liquid initially. Long term I have seen no difference in their usage.


hopefully you just use that for you game cam pics.. since baiting is illegal in Mo .

jus saying:cam:


----------



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

moonshiner said:


> hopefully you just use that for you game cam pics.. since baiting is illegal in Mo .
> 
> jus saying:cam:





> Scents and minerals, including salt, are not considered bait, however, mineral blocks with food additives are prohibited. An area is considered baited for 10 days even after complete removal of the bait. It is illegal to place bait in a way that causes others to be in violation of the baiting rule.





> # Doe urine and other scents such as apple, acorn and persimmon may be used to attract deer while hunting, as long as the scents are not used on or with grain and other food products.
> # Mineral blocks, including salt, are not considered bait, however, mineral blocks that contain grain or other food additives are prohibited.


Two quotes from the MDC website.

I believe Deer Cane passes as legal. Correct me if Im wrong


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

Also posted on a MO hunting website by Scott Stephens Clay County Conservation Agent
Missouri Department of Conservation

"If the bait puts YOU in an advantageous position to take game then you are in violation of the baiting law". 



hunt over it if you will but I think I'll pass.. too many Grey areas in the MDC code .


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh good, another thread turned into a pissing contest.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

you peeing?.. I'm not


----------



## skandlus (Feb 7, 2009)

Im gonna buy a bulk of either and thought I'd get yalls opinion on which seems to start the lick quicker.... I still dont have a good concensus.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just drop a $6 trace mineral block on the ground or place it on a stump near a trail and the deer will be all over it within a couple days. 

Can usually get a year out of each block. Save some $$$$ and give it a try. 

This one is left over from last spring....











This one was just put out this spring...












This stump has had a block on it for a few years now, obviously not the same block.


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

$6.00 mineral block for me aswell. Pike


----------



## skandlus (Feb 7, 2009)

*...*

WOW... thanks for the pics... that is cool to see what someone else did for their lick... keep'm coming!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

skandlus said:


> WOW... thanks for the pics... that is cool to see what someone else did for their lick... keep'm coming!


I did top the one block with an apple flavored salt brick, you can see it in the one pic. Not sure if it helped or not as it was in a high traffic area already but it's definitely one of my busiest new mineral sites. I bought a bunch of the little blocks on clearance for $1 each. 

I have a Trophy Rock in the same area as a couple of the blocks in my first pics. This is what 90% of the pictures at that site look like like. They're just walking on by for the most part. Can't really figure it out since it's all pretty much just salt anyway????

I do have a lot of pics of a porcupine climbing all over the camera. Maybe he's hoarding this spot and keeping the deer at bay....

I can't wait to check these cams again, it's killing me because I know there's some beasts in there.


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

*licks*

I have had great sucess with trace mineral blocks. The deer like the run off more than the block itself. Check out the pics below, they speak for themselves. I have seen them lick the block like a lollipop, but I believe they prefer the run off. 
Recently I have tried using Deer Cocaine. I have heard they will use it longer into the fall. I have also had good luck with the Trophy Rock. Sometimes I use the Trophy Rock to get a lick started. 
One other thing I have noticed, deer like licks in some places better than others. I don't know if it is soil composition, the area in general, I just don't know, but they definitely prefer licks in certain places. I try to put mine in open areas where the deer travel naturaly. Sometime that doesn't work however. I think it something about the soil.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've used the Black Magic Powder alot over the past few years and always had great luck with it. Over the past 3 years I've got thousands of pics over 1 mineral site that I put the powder in... I've tried the Black Magic block and they didnt hit the block as well until it had rained on it enough to melt it into the ground...After the block melted they started hitting it harder by while the block was there they backed off of it. Sometimes during the year what I do if I dont have any Black Magic handy is I'll take a bag of water softener salt and put it in there before it rains so it'll soak the salt into the ground. I dumped a 40lbs bag of salt into a lick the other day and it rained on it last night so I'll check it at the end of the week to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

I just put out a gallon of the liquid this past weekend. Set my trail cam up to see if anything would hit it. I'll have to keep you posted as to whether or not it's any good. I've had good luck in the past with the powder stuff, but I've never tried the black magic. 

Sounds like pure salt tablets like J-Daddy uses might work good too.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

We use all of them and have great luck with them.:thumbs_up


----------

